# 2 spaniel puppies stolen from Hurst , Berks



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

URGENT UK MEMBERS PLEASE SHARE: Two B&W female spaniels stolen by bogus buyer from Hurst, Berkshire. Only 6 wks old, man was in green passat S reg. Came to look at pups after lots of coms, seemed genuine. His girlfriend had to stay in car because of injury, 2nd man driving, took pups out to car to show his GF with the owner beside him, then passed pups through window pushed the owner & jumped in car and drove away!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OMG..These people don't miss a trick do they! Hope the pups are found soon.*


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's horrible! The tricks some people will sink to.  Hope they find them.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

omg thats a new form of low!!!!!! 

hope the pups are found soon!!!!


----------



## kazziegriff (Jun 24, 2011)

Both puppies were recovered at a Veterinary Practice in Hampshire. It is believed that they had been brought into the vets as abandoned. They have now been reunited with their owner


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

how can anyone be so horrid to do such a thing to two tiny puppies - so glad they've been found and reunited


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

anita a said:


> how can anyone be so horrid to do such a thing to two tiny puppies - so glad they've been found and reunited


I cannot believe how people can be sooo crewel:scared:!


----------

